# Installing java from another platform



## rwaqa (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 8.1 on i386 platform. I am trying to download the latest version of Sun's JRE available on Linux x86 and Linux x64 (which are jre-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz and jre-7u1-linux-x64.tar.gz)

Question is will java work on my FreeBSD 8.1 even though I am porting a Linux based JRE?
If this will work fine then from which Linux base should I download from?

Hope this makes sense and really looking forward to your kind reply.


Many Thanks,
Waqa


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2011)

rwaqa said:
			
		

> Question is will java work on my FreeBSD 8.1 even though I am porting a Linux based JRE?


Does this answer your question: java/linux-sun-jdk16 and java/linux-sun-jre16?


----------



## rwaqa (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks SirDice,

But this the error am getting will trying to do port installation.


```
===>  linux-sun-jre-1.6.0.24 You must manually fetch the JRE self-extracting file for the Linux platform (jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin) from
 [url]http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html[/url], place it in /usr/ports/distfiles and then run make again.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## tingo (Nov 20, 2011)

And the problem is that you suddenly can't read?


----------



## rwaqa (Nov 20, 2011)

Tingo, thanks for the sarcasm. Do I run '*make*' on the same directory /usr/ports/distfiles?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2011)

No, just do what it says.  Or switch to openjdk6.


----------



## rwaqa (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks wblock@,

Openjdk is easily ported using ports. Thanks again for the work around...
"In the end...something must Work"

Cheers mate!


----------

